# Black Falcons over Nelson, 11 March 2018



## nuuumannn (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi Guys, a display by the RNZAF display team the Black Falcons over my home town of Nelson on Sunday 11 March. Pics taken at the airport of the team departing, then of the display over Tahuna beach. A link to more below.





Falcons 2




Falcons 5




Falcons 7




Falcons 20




Falcons 24




Falcons 22

Link to album here: Black Falcons over Nelson


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 13, 2018)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 13, 2018)

NICE...!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 13, 2018)

Very nice, not seen too many pics of those before. Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Mar 13, 2018)

Great pics Grant.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2018)

Great shots!


----------

